# Problemi di visualizzazione filmati!

## RenfildDust

Ho provato a usare Noatun per vedere filmati, ma nella modalità a schermo intero si vede a scatti, e veresi un film equivale a leggere un fotoromanzo...

Ho provato con mplayer a riga di comando ma anche quando metto l'opzione a schermo intero si vede ilfilmato in dimenzione originale con un bordo nero grande quanto il resto delloschermo..

Allora ho provato con MPlayer grafico (gmplayer da riga di comando)  e mi ha dato una bella finestra intitolata 'Fatal error!' quest'errore:

Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.

Ho provato con totem, e le cose sembrano andare leggermente meglio, ma ancora lontane da una buona visione. Infatti non sembra più un fotoromanzo, ma gli scatti sono costanti e piccolissimi e anche un DVD non si vede un granchè...

Saranno problemi di codec o configurazione di X?

Non sono sicuramente problemi legati alla potenza.. Ho un AthlonXP 2200+!

[/img]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a edtare il file .mplayer/config e metterci dentro questo

```
# Write your default config options here!

vo = xv

gui = 1
```

E poi lancia mplayer filmato.qualcosa e poi fai il fullscreen (F).

----------

## RenfildDust

Niente... è l'equivalente di 'gmplayer'

----------

## Panda

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> Saranno problemi di codec o configurazione di X?

 

Cumpa' per me e' un problema di configurazione di X.   :Twisted Evil: 

```
SubSection  "extmod"

Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

EndSubSection

```

Questo potrebbe farti partire mplayer... anche se e' meglio che configuri X.

----------

## RenfildDust

Hei là!!!

Chi si vede... 

Se hai tempo e voglia magari la configurzione la proviamo insieme ...

Hai votato il mio sondaggio?

Stò provando...

Niente... questo è l'output di errore (non apre neanche il file...):

```

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /home/and/.mplayer/config

Option SubSection needs a parameter at line 6

Option Option  needs a parameter at line 7

Option EndSubSection needs a parameter at line 8

```

----------

## JacoMozzi

Prova tutti i -vo disponibili come ha detto Fedeliallalinea.

Io, nn so xché, al momento utilizzo strani -vo, che prima nn usavo, per riuscire a vedere un filmato a schermo intero.

Di solito faccio partire il filmato con un:

```

mplayer -vo sdl -fs 

```

sotto X

Invece, nel framebuffer:

```

mplayer -vo svga -fs

```

Spero possa servirti  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## RenfildDust

Grazie a JacoMozzi!

La seconda opzione non funziona, ma la prima almeno mi fà vedere a schermo intero...

Però ontinuano gli scatti...

----------

## JacoMozzi

Prego...Ci ho perso anch'io un po' di tempo con la storia del fullscreen di mplayer   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## cerri

Se i video scattano, puo' dipendere dalle vostre impostazioni di X e del kernel.

Verificate che non ci siano problemi nei vari log.

----------

## RenfildDust

E come faccio a vederlo?

----------

## Peach

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Se i video scattano, puo' dipendere dalle vostre impostazioni di X e del kernel.
> 
> Verificate che non ci siano problemi nei vari log.

 

spero nn sia un problema di hdparm nn attivo...

----------

## RenfildDust

Ho provato a digitare 

```
 #XFree86 -config 
```

 e successivamente ho modificato la risoluzione ecc. ma il problema sembra eserci lo stesso...

Cos'è hdparm?[/code]

----------

## Peach

hdparm gestisce gli harddisk e nello specifico gestisce il DMA sui dischi.

prova a fare un

```
# hdparm /dev/hdx
```

ove hdx è l'harddisk in questione

per maggiori info:

```
# man hdparm
```

----------

## RenfildDust

Ecco l'output di hdparm le partizioni sono rispettivamente: boot / e home.

Ma cosa centra con ciò X?

```

/dev/hda7:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 4864/255/63, sectors = 112392, start = 37174473

/dev/hda8:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 4864/255/63, sectors = 24579387, start = 37286928

/dev/hda9:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 4864/255/63, sectors = 16273782, start = 61866378

```

----------

## tolipth

hai provato a vederli con il framebuffer, se nulla cambia, puoi escludere   problemi ad X.

----------

## RenfildDust

framebuffer? E come si fa'?

Comunque che il problema sia X è molto probabilevisto che anche xmame (l'emulatore) i giochi li fa vedere solo piccoli. (Grandi sono di una lentezza impossibile...)

----------

## tolipth

Vai in console [crtl]+[alt]+[F1] e scrivi:

```
mplayer -vo fbdev file
```

non puoi in questo caso fare uno zoom, quindi usa un fimato a grande risoluzione (dvd).

Naturalmento se hai installato il framebuffer

----------

## RenfildDust

Non ho istallato il framebufer.. e comunque non risolverebbe comunque il mio problema... (non posso guardare per esempio un Divx in dimenzione originale...)

----------

## Panda

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> Non ho istallato il framebufer.. e comunque non risolverebbe comunque il mio problema... (non posso guardare per esempio un Divx in dimenzione originale...)

 

Cumpa'... ma lo hai configurato X?   :Twisted Evil:  O sei ancora con la configurazione di esempio che -di culo- ti funge?   :Razz: 

----------

## RenfildDust

Cumpà... proprio te andavo cercando... ho riconfigurato X, con xf86config.

Funzionicchia ma nelle scene veloci si vedono delle "righe" (che sostituiscono gli scatti).

Visto che il mio e il tuo pc sono simili... (ACER Aspire) e la scheda audio si è rivelata la stessa?

Tu che scheda hai? 

Mandami la tua configurazione di X

----------

## RenfildDust

Non so più cosa fare..

Come posso usare xf86conf se non so quale scheda video è nel mio PC. Il manuale non lo dice, e nel sito della ACER il mio PC non c'è più tra quelli in vendita e non posso guardare le caratteristiche tecniche..

Il mio laptop è un Aspire 1352LC (qalcun'altro cel'ha?).

Questo è lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3205

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge

00:07.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

00:08.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Intel 537 [AC97 Modem] (rev 80)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 7205 (rev 01)

```

----------

## shev

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> Il manuale non lo dice, e nel sito della ACER il mio PC non c'è più tra quelli in vendita e non posso guardare le caratteristiche tecniche..
> 
> Il mio laptop è un Aspire 1352LC (qalcun'altro cel'ha?)

 

Si, però ragazzi... Natale è passato, Google invece resta: usarlo ogni tanto non sarebbe male... Questo è il risultato di 13 secondi di ricerca su google inserendo come parola chiave il solo modello del tuo portatile...  :Rolling Eyes: 

/me che lo fa per il vostro bene

----------

## RenfildDust

Avevo provato con google, ma non ero venuto a capo di niente... Forse non ho inserito le chiavi di ricerca giuste.. 

CMQ Grazie.. 

Ha la stessa scheda del modello successivo... S3 Savage8

Adesso.. Quale scheda devo impostare in xf86config? 

Tra le S3 nessuna è Savage.

S3 generica non funziona.

Quella che si avvicina di più è Savage4.. che è quella che ho configurato tuttora..

Devo dire che con questa la visualizzazione è notevolmente migliorata.. ma nelle scene veloci "si mangia" fotogrammi, e (di conseguenza) gli scatti seppur piccoli e meno frequenti ci sono ancora..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> Avevo provato con google, ma non ero venuto a capo di niente... Forse non ho inserito le chiavi di ricerca giuste.. 
> 
> CMQ Grazie.. 
> 
> Ha la stessa scheda del modello successivo... S3 Savage8
> ...

 

Nel file XF86Config(-4) metti il driver savage.

----------

## RenfildDust

Spiegati meglio... ((-4)?)

CMQ questo è il mio XF86config

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync   31.5 - 50.0

   VertRefresh 40-90

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"        # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "vesa"

   VendorName  "VIA Technologies, Inc."

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       32

        Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

----------

## shev

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> Spiegati meglio... ((-4)?)

 

Credo intendesse di sostituire la riga:

```
Driver      "vesa"
```

nella sezione device del tuo file di configurazione di X con la riga:

```
Driver      "savage"
```

Il -4 era tra parentesi perchè il file di configurazione di X può chiamarsi XF86Config o XF86Config-4.

----------

## RenfildDust

Niente..

Fino ad adesso vesa sembra essere l'unico funzionante...

----------

## paolo

Se ti puo' essere di conforto io sto avendo problemi con mplayer ed alsa.

Per vedere certi video sono costretto ad usare il driver sdl(alsa) perchè con il alsa9 questi video vanno *troppo* veloce.

Usando il driver sdl(alsa) però l'utilizzo della cpu va al 100% il che mi fa perdere qualche frame (con un P4-1,7).

Mi sto prodigando per cercare qualcosa.

Forse il tuo prob di perdita di frame è come il mio ma piu' accentuato.

P.

----------

## RenfildDust

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Per vedere certi video sono costretto ad usare il driver sdl(alsa) perchè con il alsa9 questi video vanno *troppo* veloce.
> 
> Usando il driver sdl(alsa) però l'utilizzo della cpu va al 100% il che mi fa perdere qualche frame (con un P4-1,7).
> 
> 

 

Quando apro qualsiasi filmato con qualsiasi viewer la cpu è sempre al 100%.

Cosa intendi per usare sdl,forse qualcosa del tipo:

```

user@machine localdir$ mplayer -vo sdl -fs 

```

----------

## paolo

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

>  *paolo wrote:*   Per vedere certi video sono costretto ad usare il driver sdl(alsa) perchè con il alsa9 questi video vanno *troppo* veloce.
> 
> Usando il driver sdl(alsa) però l'utilizzo della cpu va al 100% il che mi fa perdere qualche frame (con un P4-1,7).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Parlo di audio, quindi immagino sarebbe:

```
 -ao sdl 
```

il che mi fa vedere i filmati ma, come ho detto, perdo frame.

Il fatto è che uso gmplayer e dal menù di conf posso scegliere quale "sottodriver" far usare alle sdl tra alsa, oss ed altri drv.

P.

----------

## RenfildDust

Effettivamente cosi' funziona, ma con la risoluzione del filmato (non dello schermo), ache con -fs la risoluzione non si adatta allo schermo, si limita a centrarsi e mostrare in nero il resto dello schermo.

Il mio dubbio è: Mi si vede bene perchè adesso si vede "piccolo", o perchè aveva bisogno l'opzione audio sdl?

----------

## RenfildDust

Pensate si a il caso di installare i drivers nvidia? Dove li trovo.. (non credo siano nel portage..) Come si installano?

----------

## paolo

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> Pensate si a il caso di installare i drivers nvidia? Dove li trovo.. (non credo siano nel portage..) Come si installano?

 

Certo che è il caso  :Smile: 

Sono nel portage, quindi indovina come si installano  :Wink: 

P.

----------

## Sparker

Hey, fermo! Ma se hai una Savage non ti servono i driver nVidia!

Mi viene un dubbio: il driver agp viene caricato?

puoi provare anche i consigli che trovi nella doc di mplayer a questo indirizzo: lhttp://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/it/video.html

----------

## randomaze

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Hey, fermo! Ma se hai una Savage non ti servono i driver nVidia!
> 
> 

 

Con la Savage8 (Via Unichrome) vai avanti con il VESA o, se preferisci, puoi provare i driver proprietari che trovi su http://www.viaarena.com

----------

## paolo

Ops, per Savage, è vero, niente nvidia.  :Embarassed: 

P.

----------

## RenfildDust

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con la Savage8 (Via Unichrome) vai avanti con il VESA o, se preferisci, puoi provare i driver proprietari che trovi su http://www.viaarena.com

 

Sono per altre distro.. funzioneranno?

----------

## randomaze

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Con la Savage8 (Via Unichrome) vai avanti con il VESA o, se preferisci, puoi provare i driver proprietari che trovi su http://www.viaarena.com 
> 
> Sono per altre distro.. funzioneranno?

 

Penso di si. Non ci ho mai provato perché i driver binari non mi piacciono molto.

Prova ad usare come riferimento l'EPIA HOWTO, ma ricorda che la usi solo come riferimento perché i tuoi driver non sono quelli del CLE266 descritti nella guida!!!  (vedo che c'é la ProSavage8 nella lista, devi stabilire quale dei chispset proposti é il tuo)

----------

